# Primary schools in Dubai - any recommendations?



## Tinateapot (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

We're moving to Dubai in Jan 2011 and I'm having a bit of a nightmare with schools for my 2 kids aged 7 & 4. Those schools that have been recommended to me (or that I've picked up from threads/posts) - JESS/DESS/Wellington/Kings - seem to have no spaces and long waiting lists.

Are there any other schools that anyone can recommend? My husband is going to be working in Festival City and once we've found a school, we'll then search for accomm nearby, probably in one of the ex-pat communities. We're visiting Dubai in 10 days and need to visit schools but as lots of the good ones are very full, I'm uncertain which others to visit.

Thanks for any help anyone can give!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a sticky on the first page of this forum with a list of schools in Dubai. Here is the link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.html

Since the school year begins in September, people apply for admissions in December/January which means the seats are usually booked by April. There are plenty of schools in Dubai and it's best to review the list and narrow it down for yourselves based on your preference.

My 3 year old goes to Emirates International School in The Meadows and they seem to be doing a great job. There is also one in Jumeirah. I would personally recommend you try to find accommodation in the Jumeirah area as there is a better choice of schools in that neighbourhood as well.

Hope the above helps and good luck


----------



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Tinateapot lol

We are moving to Dubai in jan 2011 aswell, my husband is already over there he went in sep and we will be joining him in jan. My 2 boys are 8 and 5 and we are looking for schools aswell but we havent actually started yet lol. We are prob going to look in dubai as my man works in Abu dhabi or we might look at both places, hope you find something soon and if you do will you pass on any recommendations for schools, that would be gratefuly appreciated.

Good Luck, 

Alanah


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There is a sticky on the first page of this forum with a list of schools in Dubai. Here is the link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.html
> 
> Since the school year begins in September, people apply for admissions in December/January which means the seats are usually booked by April. There are plenty of schools in Dubai and it's best to review the list and narrow it down for yourselves based on your preference.
> ...


EIS Jumeirah has a very good primary school, the high school gets more mixed reports.

It's just opposite Mall of Emirates on Sheikh Zayed Road so pretty central in Dubai.


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

We are planning to move to Dubai in April and we have two girls aged 7 and 5. We will be living in Silicon Oasis and we would appreciate of primary schools within a short drive of oue accomodation.

We are currently looking at JESS and one or two others, but the waiting lists seem to be long and would really appreciate any recommendations please.







sdh080 said:


> EIS Jumeirah has a very good primary school, the high school gets more mixed reports.
> 
> It's just opposite Mall of Emirates on Sheikh Zayed Road so pretty central in Dubai.


----------

